

Show HN: Skyler - Shop the weather - oliv__
http://myskyler.com

======
oliv__
Hey guys, developer/designer here.

Happy to share our new shopping platform: it combines weather and fashion to
give you styling recommendations from our collection of hand picked products.

We (team of two) built it on Meteor. Tell us what you think!

